# GIVEAWAY: Hitachi 18V Cordless Framing Nailer



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that is the point. To drive traffic. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

Mantaining a quality product while making money for me and saving money for the customer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My goal is 50% growth.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Work less, make more.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Celebrating my 25th anniversary. Spend less time being lazy just dicking around and spend more time actually on the business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliottY (Dec 22, 2017)

Diversify accounts... I currently have all my eggs in one basket


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

Grow my company, regain my health and take a vacation for the first time in 3 years


----------



## Pr3y11 (Jul 16, 2015)

We're aiming to build 12 houses for 2018. Should be a good and busy year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Continue to post awesome pics on CT and foremost, continue to inspire and teach the younger crowd that although money is nice, one should lay focus on producing a quality product backed up with the integrity and honesty paying customers deserve...the money will follow. 

And also on the investment and importance of quality tools which make that goal much more attainable.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

that is an interesting design. basically air powered with a small onboard compressor. i'd be curious to see how it works in the real world.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

My goal is to have my best year so far


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

For 2018 I've been really looking hard into starting up my own business. I'd still like to sub myself out as a carpenter for larger commercial/industrial projects, but have the flexibility to take on my own projects in between.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My business goal for 2018 is to find larger jobs since they seem to pay better. Id really like to add a mini excavator to my line of tools so Id like to either have one or be well on my way saved up to buy one. Possibly get a bigger dump trailer and of course get a cordless framing nailer. It would be perfect for the all the bathroom remodels I do.

I also need to get my shop at home organized and set up right so I can work on projects here and in the heat in winter.


----------



## DevittDesigns (Oct 28, 2017)

My goal for next year is to grow 100% by getting clients with deeper pockets that can/will pay me for top quality work instead of big box store installations (mostly bathrooms)


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Have a plan, just not sure where I execute it.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 424633
> 
> We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Hitachi* to give away TWO *18V Cordless Framing Nailers*.
> 
> ...




My goals for 2018 is to turn more over to my help. They are really impressing me lately. You know you have great help when everything flows and there's not much being talked about on the job. Everyone just clicking.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

My goal for 2018 is to build a shop


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

2018 goal is to do the same amount of work or less, but bring in more money.


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

Goal = Make more money and not get hurt doing it


----------



## BeforeChristoff (Nov 25, 2017)

I would like to diversify my company and get more women involved in the business's day to day operations of the job site


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

My goal for 2018, is to grow my business and Expand my client base.


----------



## Rjh71 (Dec 24, 2017)

To make some time this year to also give back to the community. My goal is to free us some time to be able to spend a few days at a local habitat for humanity build and to get my kids involved with it too.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to find one more employee. 
allowing me to do more bidding and supervising, then just being a worker on my jobs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Philament said:


> My goal for 2018 is to build a shop


My goal is to finish my shop :laughing:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Philament said:


> My goal for 2018 is to build a shop


My goal is to finish my shop :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

My 2018 goals include driving less and increase gross sales by 100%.


----------



## modbuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Hire couple new guys to expand the team.

More even-flow of production.

Streamline estimating.

More happy customers.

go to JLC Live.

Simplify billing for hourly jobs.


----------



## nxtgencarpenter (Apr 14, 2017)

My business goal for 2018 is to go completely cordless on our electric tools. Maybe a Hitachi cordless framer could change my mind on switching to cordless nailers too! 

Second goal for the year is to transition more to general contracting and building our own homes instead of simply subcontracting. Expanding our customer base and pushing ourslves to learn more and adapt.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Goal for 2018?

Being 2018 will be 1st full year in business I want to have 100% growth in business from 2017. I want to be more efficient with my time with customers. A Hitachi nailer would help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

If I win, my business goal would be to expand into something that I would use an 18v framing nailer for. :laughing:


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

My goals are to work less and make more ...easy, right!?
and also to say no thanks to those projects that produce little income, as well as the projects where good quality is not a high concern for the customer.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

To try to keep my track for increasing profits while decreasing work load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

My goal is to be better organized to make jobs go smoother and more profitable. Ventured in to mostly commercial about two years ago now and it's been a steep learning curve. Had commercial experience but not on my own running jobs. Getting better and better every job now. Last year did a huge tool organization redo and is working very good. Will continue that this year now that the framework is in place. Got the trailer just about stocked and organized how I want it and with everything common we need on the jobs, which is a ton of random stuff doing restaurant remodeling. Will continue to improve in this area also. But this year I want to really nail down making the jobs run as smooth as possible. Better dealing with the unforseen problems that you run into when you start opening up walls and running into problems. Better material ordering and delivers as needed. Better time management, end up spending a lot of time talking to customers and vendors trying to get everything figured out and scheduled. Need to streamline that more. Problem is restaurant owners make a million changes as the job progresses so while I get paid for them they are still a pain you have to deal with. 

As long as there is money in the bank and we are healthy I will call it a good year!


----------



## Flores.828 (Dec 25, 2017)

My goal is too keep on learning and improving in home remodeling there is endless learning to be learned. I also want to get my mechanical license and do commercial and residential HVAC and just provide the best quality of work with the best tools on the market.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

My goal is to increase profits and cut back on hours!

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcarnes (Dec 13, 2015)

My goal is to finish going legit within the first quarter, so I can make good on the work building up.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I totally changed the type of work that we had been doing for 2017. It has worked out so well that all I want to do in 2018 is more of what we did in 2017.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

I would like to spend more time on the business and not so much in the business. I have already cut the cords to most all power tools, now I would like to start on the air tools... this by all accounts is the best in the business.


----------



## rich9112 (Mar 31, 2010)

2018 business goal is to optimize marketing for profitability. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Continue to be very selective with the projects we take on and stop more to smell the roses along the path.


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

To be able to start doing some side work so I can save more for college/future buisness/ future in general and start in the school or hardknocks earlier rather than later.


----------



## NDW (May 28, 2011)

Make more money.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

My goal for next year is to start winning something!! 🤔😊 

This might increase my chances


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

2017 goals. Hired help do more, owner do less.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Goal for 2018. Find a business model that doesn't involve homeowners


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Goal for 2018. Find a business model that doesn't involve homeowners


Me too!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> What are your business goals for 2018?


Restarting the "*CJ Handy Company*". My first building business and first love.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kscarpentry (Apr 12, 2014)

My goals for 2018 are to be more organized on the paperwork and bidding side of things. Have my employees more responsible for the daily operations so I can focus on those paperwork and bidding chores. Also like to focus more on jobsite productivity so we are being as efficient as possible l. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

To regain the level of organization I used to have but have somehow lost


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

Get the numbers right!


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Three goals

-Ive been building up inventories over 2017. For 2018 I want to dramatically reduce total number of receipts from suppliers by stocking frequently used items with an end result of less trips, and less paper work.

-Not to sell jobs out as far in advanced. I don't like not being able to take on ideal jobs because I am booked up with mediocre jobs. 

-Add one stream of income even if relatively insignificant for 2018.


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

My business model for 2018 involves entering more contests like this, and a healthy dose of lottery tickets

I was forced to take some time off this year after a minor injury with a long recovery, find that I enjoy not working full time. My goal for this year is to try to reduce to a shorter work week, more time for my own projects.


----------



## BOBONTUESDAY (Feb 17, 2017)

To not take another framing nail in the boot.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Not to overbook through the holidays. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

To become more efficient and streamline processes. I know it can be done, I just need to find a way that works good for me.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

My goal is to not loose money. If that goes well, I’ll shoot for making a profit in 2019. 
Been a rough year. Glad it’s over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MknAsDad (Jan 1, 2018)

Make myself take more time off


----------



## stetor (Jun 5, 2017)

Continue to improve my skills and become more efficient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

My goals for 2018 are to increase my gross by 150% and add another crew to my roster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

My main goal is to be able to hire someone.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Even though I predominantly do masonry,the nailer will come in handy for me. I can retire my 29 yr. old air hose Bostich.:thumbsup:

A cordless nailer will be the berries for concrete footings and the occasional form work where nails are needed. No more hoses to snag on everything in sight.:laughing: Also,just a trick to pass on too guys that don't know it. You can use a nailer for forms etc.,where you normally use duplex nails. Just place a shim against the form first,shoot through it;when the time comes to strip,a swing or two with the claw end will shatter the shim,allowing the nail to be grabbed and pulled out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

fjn said:


> Even though I predominantly do masonry,the nailer will come in handy for me. I can retire my 29 yr. old air hose Bostich.:thumbsup:
> 
> A cordless nailer will be the berries for concrete footings and the occasional form work where nails are needed. No more hoses to snag on everything in sight.:laughing: Also,just a trick to pass on too guys that don't know it. You can use a nailer for forms etc.,where you normally use duplex nails. Just place a shim against the form first,shoot through it;when the time comes to strip,a swing or two with the claw end will shatter the shim,allowing the nail to be grabbed and pulled out.:thumbsup:


Just set the nose all the way out for sinking nails. The Hitachi nail depth set is highly functional


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Just set the nose all the way out for sinking nails. The Hitachi nail depth set is highly functional





Thank you,that is better yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fed x brought the nailer today.It looks like a great well made tool. Thank you again Cricket and Hitachi !


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

fjn said:


> Fed x brought the nailer today.It looks like a great well made tool. Thank you again Cricket and Hitachi !


I was just wondering if you had received it yet.

Thanks for the update.

I hope you end up liking it! :vs_cool:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Cricket said:


> I hope you end up liking it! :vs_cool:




It looks like a great tool.I'm sure it will give many years of dependable service.:thumbsup:


----------

